# Questions about female dogs nipple size before/ after spaying.



## PierretheBear

So all my life I have owned only males dogs; lately I've been thinking about adopting and when I went up to my local shelter I noticed a few females that fit what I'm looking for and are quite gorgeous to boot. I've always had a weirdness about female dogs with large nipples; I don't know why why I really do not care for them. I know that they can be cause by pregnancy, or false pregnancy. Whilst at the shelter both of the females were not yet spayed, and the history of both was unknown. One is a boxer mix, the other a Shepard mix. I didn't even notice the nipples on the boxer so I'm guessing that they are quite small, the Shepard however (who they are claiming to be around 1 year old) had quite large nipples. I suppose my question is, what are the chances of either of their nipples getting larger after being spayed? Is there any chance that they could possibly go down in size after being spayed? I realize it might seem like an insignificant issue, but it has always been that I've found unpleasant.


----------



## Amaryllis

She's probably been bred and they should go down with time, whether she gets spayed or not, though of course you want her spayed. If you like the Shep mix better, take her. Either her nipples will go down or you'll get used to them, either way, you got the best dog for you.


----------



## Justdogs

Truly trying to be understanding here. First...it is GREAT that you are looking at a shelter for a dog. Bless you for that. But REALLY??? Nipples???? Dogs are in shelters through no fault of their own. Some female dogs in shelters have bigger nipples because they were owned by irresponsible people who didn't spay them and they had puppies, through no fault of their own, and probably the majority of THOSE puppies are probably in shelters too...through no fault of their own! Saddens me that you may very well be a great owner to one of these girls, but that you might pass them by simply because of NIPPLES???? I had a friend who was in the whole dog show/performance arena, but curiously, she had told me once that she too, had a weird aversion to "large nipples." Curiously, she BRED her bitch, thus her bitch's nipples were always going to be bigger afterwards, and actually LAMENTED that. She actually thought DIFFERENTLY about her bitch because SHE (the HUMAN) made a pointed decision to breed her. So while you are not the first I've heard of to have this very weird aversion to nipple size, I think it is truly horrible. You should probably stick with male dogs, because I would hate for you to wake up every day looking at large nipples on a wonderful female dog and "feel weird" about it, or have an "unpleasant" feeling about what is probably a wonderful mother who would have died to feed and protect a litter or litters she had due to people who probably didn't have big nipples. Wow.


----------



## PierretheBear

So after bringing up my older rescue to visit and see how the get along I've decided to go with the boxer, they were a better match. Ill share a photo once she comes home.


----------



## juliemule

Glad you rescued! Congratulations on your new dog! Just wanted to point out that a bitches nipples will get larger after she has been through heat, not only being bred. They may shrink after spaying.


----------



## Kayota

yep faxon's are bigger since she was in heat. roxie's swelled a little and then went back down after she got fixed. she only had heat once and faxon will only have one heat. unless she magically manages to go back into heat this month.


----------

